# Thought his might interest someone... Giles Co, TN



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is something I'd like, but not in the cards for me at this time - thought it may help someone else out.



25.8 Ac House 2 Creeks - Property - LandAndFarm.com - Land for Sale

Description
Perfect Mini Farm or Weekend Getaway! 1600 ft farmhouse with new metal roof in northern Giles Co, just minutes from Exit 27 on I 65. 25.8 acres (open & woods), 2 Creeks, barn, shed, well ,Utility water avail. Mature trees, Turkey and Deer.


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

Sure is a pretty piece of property.


----------



## Zephaniah (Mar 16, 2010)

Is the woman included? Just askin.


----------

